# Hey Luke



## beendiggin (Dec 9, 2009)

Hows it goin?  You need to get some pics up soon


----------



## cyberdigger (Dec 9, 2009)

Yeah! How about a group shot with you, Leia, Han, and Chewy? []


----------



## beendiggin (Dec 9, 2009)

Good one, Charlie.  Luke's a friend of mine ...be nice and say welcome Luke.  Got to know him this year and have shown him the forum.  He just joined.


----------



## digger luke (Dec 9, 2009)

ya i want to    taking me awhile to figure everything out


----------



## cyberdigger (Dec 9, 2009)

Welcome to the forum, Luke... just remember, the slightest hint of insurrection, and we will crush you with one swift stroke..!


----------



## Dean (Dec 9, 2009)

Hey,
 Try General Chat as I don't see many Prized Possession in this thread.
 Thanks, 
 Dean.


----------



## blobbottlebob (Dec 9, 2009)

I never knew that guy's name was General Chat.

 Charlie - you are a prized possession.

 And Luke; meet your destiny (welcome).


----------



## cyberdigger (Dec 9, 2009)

I'm possessed alright.. [>:]


----------

